# Could someone please explain forward clicky vs. reverse clicky?



## ThumperACC (Nov 8, 2010)

Hi All,



I've been reading here for months and still can't figure out the difference between a forwarard clicky and a reverse clicky.



Could someone please enlighten me?



Thanks,

ThumperACC


----------



## tandem (Mar 11, 2011)

*Re: Could someone please explain forward clicky vs. reverse clicky ?*
Written by *sweetlight* on 11-08-2010 06:26 PM GMT

Forward clicky: Slight push of switch turns light on (momentary).

Reverse clicky: Must push switch all the way to it clicks to turn light on.

*Re: Could someone please explain forward clicky vs. reverse clicky ?*
Written by *calipsoii* on 11-08-2010 06:28 PM GMT

Forward: you push the button all the way in and it clicks

Reverse: you push the button all the way in, let it all the way back out, and it clicks

Forward switches turn the light on when pressed halfway down reverse ones don't

*Re: Could someone please explain forward clicky vs. reverse clicky ?*
Written by *notsofast* on 11-08-2010 06:30 PM GMT

When I push the switch on my lights I usually hear 2 clicks.

On a forward clicky the light comes on on the first click, let off, 2nd click happens. Often these switches have a momentary feature where the light comes on when pushed partially. Let off the light goes out. This happens before the click, which is where it stays on.

A reverse clicky comes on not on the 1st click but when you let off the switch, the 2nd click. 

Both are pushed forward which is why it can be confusing.

Edit: I really am notsofast, 3rd fastes...silver medal!

*Re: Could someone please explain forward clicky vs. reverse clicky ?*
Written by *alanjeep* on 11-08-2010 06:31 PM GMT

Forward is usually on tactical model lights.

It has momentary function. 

Reverse has to be clicked and released to turn on the light. reverse clickies are easier to change modes since the power can be interrupted while the light is on.

*Re: Could someone please explain forward clicky vs. reverse clicky ?*
Written by *PCC* on 11-08-2010 06:38 PM GMT

Not to take away from the previous posts, but, I wanted to post a more clear definition.

Forward clicky: press the button lightly and the light turns on. At this point you can release the button and it will turn off. If you press down further until it clicks it will stay on if you release the button. Pressing the button until it clicks again will turn the light off and the light will turn off as you release the button.

Reverse clicky: press the button until the button clicks. The light will turn on as you release the button. You can then press the button lightly and the light will turn off but releasing the button will turn the light back on again. If you press the button further to turn it off it will turn off first then click. If you then release the button it will stay off.

*Re: Could someone please explain forward clicky vs. reverse clicky ?*
Written by *alanjeep* on 11-08-2010 06:39 PM GMT

check this page out
http://www.cpfwiki.com/Wiki/index.php/Terminology
*Re: Could someone please explain forward clicky vs. reverse clicky ?*
Written by *Lynx_Arc* on 11-08-2010 06:54 PM GMT

Another note:

when clicked "on" forward clickies will stay on even if the button is depressed it has to click to shut off while reverse clickies when "on" you can depress the switch and before it clicks the light is off till you let it go to turn back on or double click it OFF/ON again.

*Thanks Everybody!!*
Written by *ThumperACC* on 11-10-2010 04:07 AM GMT

Thank you all. Now I understand why Icould not divine what the difference was from context. Excellent explanations.

Now I feel enlightened...yet my account still says "unenlightened"  

Thanks again,

ThumperACC

*Re: Could someone please explain forward clicky vs. reverse clicky ?*
Written by *Kingfisher* on 11-10-2010 03:18 PM GMT

A lot of people here make afuss about it, but to me it's about as important as which way you stir your cofffee - clockwise or anti-clockwise :duh2:
*Re: Could someone please explain forward clicky vs. reverse clicky ?*
Written by *Ray_of_Light* on 11-10-2010 03:33 PM GMT

Reverseclicky uses one spring, whose strenght is not important. This spring pushes the contacts togheter when the switch is on.
Forward clickies uses two springs, one in opposition with the other. The strength of one to the respect of the other is very important. 
Forward clickies are more expensive and delicate, as they require more stable materials to work correctly.

Anthony

*Re: Could someone please explain forward clicky vs. reverse clicky ?*
Written by *SureAddicted* on 11-10-2010 03:43 PM GMT



Kingfisher said:


> A lot of people here make afuss about it, but to me it's about as important as which way you stir your cofffee - clockwise or anti-clockwise :duh2:


That's a fallacious analogy. That's a fallacious analogy.

The reason why people make a fuss is because of momentary, put simply a reverse clicky does not have momentary activation. I use momentary 95% of the time, hence the reason why I don't own any lights with reverse click activation.

*Re: Could someone please explain forward clicky vs. reverse clicky ?*
Written by *Kingfisher* on 11-10-2010 03:52 PM GMT



SureAddicted said:


> That's a fallacious analogy.


No, it's just my opinion - yours is different thats all. No, it's just my opinion - yours is different thats all.

*Re: Could someone please explain forward clicky vs. reverse clicky ?*
Written by *SureAddicted* on 11-10-2010 04:01 PM GMT

No and no, I did have a couple of twisty's but I gave them away.

Let's not stray off topic.


----------



## tandem (Mar 11, 2011)

*Re: Could someone please explain forward clicky vs. reverse clicky ?*
Written by *Lynx_Arc* on 11-10-2010 04:09 PM GMT



Ray_of_Light said:


> Reverse clicky uses one spring, whose strenght is not important. This spring pushes the contacts togheter when the switch is on.
> Forward clickies uses two springs, one in opposition with the other. The strength of one to the respect of the other is very important.
> Forward clickies are more expensive and delicate, as they require more stable materials to work correctly.
> 
> Anthony


I have had some flashlight switches that are I have had some flashlight switches that are forward clickies apart and the difference doesn't look like much... all have a contact plate and feed contacts on both sides and a rotary click mechanism that has two height positions. the main difference is the contact plate and its location to the feed contacts. If the plate is floating above the feed contacts then it is a forward clicky and pushing the switch in will push the whole mechanism and plate till it makes contact then further pressing down will engage the click and set the height so contact stays. The reverse clicky has the contact plate behind the feed contacts and pressing it in just pushes it farther away from making contact this is why a reverse clicky when "on" can be momentarily turned off by a press of the button. The only way to make contact is have the rotary positioner change to a higher height to reach the feed contacts with the feed plate.

*Re: Could someone please explain forward clicky vs. reverse clicky ?*
Written by *Kingfisher* on 11-10-2010 04:34 PM GMT



SureAddicted said:


> Let's not stray off topic.


Agreed Agreed

*Re: Could someone please explain forward clicky vs. reverse clicky ?*
Written by *SureAddicted* on 11-10-2010 04:49 PM GMT



Kingfisher said:


> Agreed, it might just make your post look somewhat phoney and hypocritical.


Dude, My post was about Dude, My post was about clicky's in general, reverse vs forward. Your the one who bought it up, asking me if i have twisty's or PD's, don't you dare turn this around on me.

*Re: Could someone please explain forward clicky vs. reverse clicky ?*
Written by *carrot* on 11-10-2010 04:59 PM GMT

There are a lot of great answers out there, such as this:http://www.gearcarrot.com/guides/lig...witches#clicky
*Re: Could someone please explain forward clicky vs. reverse clicky ?*
Written by *Kingfisher* on 11-10-2010 05:21 PM GMT

deleted
*Re: Could someone please explain forward clicky vs. reverse clicky ?*
Written by *carrot* on 11-10-2010 05:37 PM GMT

In my opinion all types of switches have merit, however some are clearly more optimal for certain tasks.
*Re: Could someone please explain forward clicky vs. reverse clicky ?*
Written by *tolkaze* on 11-10-2010 06:32 PM GMT

I like all switches for different reasons..

1.) Forward Clicky: For momentary, and reminds me of my old school lights

2.) Reverse Clicky: For mode changes without turning off the light

3.) Digital clickies: For programability and reliability (to some extent) and no need to worry about current limitations

4.) PD: just because they are cool

5.) twisties: because of the reduction in size

6.) not a huge fan of surefires tactically correct tailswitches (also inova i suppose), but I guess bridges twisty and momentary

What I have asked before and got an answer, but still never found one is, can we have a forward/reverse clicky.

Purely mechanical, no twisty, no digital, non-PD. 

Acts like a forward clicky from off, acts like a reverse clicky once on.

So momentary --> turns on --> mode change while on --> clicks off

They did exist, they probably still do... and I still want one


----------



## tandem (Mar 11, 2011)

Originally Written by *tandem* on 11-10-2010 06:40 PM GMT



ThumperACC said:


> I've been reading here for months and still can't figure out the difference between a forwarard clicky and a reverse clicky


I doubt I have anything concrete to add here that hasn't been said already but will try to relate why I like one a little more over the other, and why I think one might be easier than the other for new users of certain types of lights. I doubt I have anything concrete to add here that hasn't been said already but will try to relate why I like one a little more over the other, and why I think one might be easier than the other for new users of certain types of lights.

The most obvious difference between forward and reverse clickies is that forward clickies give you a "momentary" activation capability. Depress the button a little and the light comes on. Release pressure and the light goes off. No click.

The less obvious difference - important to some, not at all important to others - is that you can turn on your light with the momentary without making a sound. For those of us who aren't hunters or law enforcement officers or in the military or using the light with a gun for self defence, perhaps soundless momentary activation isn't critical.

But... speaking as one who is none of the above, I *really* like the momentary function as I find I'm often after just a blast of light for a few seconds. A momentary-forward clicky makes that easy. I probably use momentary more often on an average day than I do full-click-on.

When I switch to my EDC which has a reverse clicky, I find myself noticing right away that "click" to turn on, and then "click" to turn off. A momentary function offered by a nice forward clicky is, for me, a noticable improvement in usability for a work light. I pack such a light around during the day while working on renovations here at Chez Tandem.

A reverse clickie comes into its own, I believe, when using a light that has multiple levels. Click the light on. Want another output level? Depress the button partially and release. 

You can of course switch levels with a forward clickie if your light/module provides this capability, but for new users it may be the reverse clicky is a little easier to grasp since you don't have to think ahead which output level you wish to stop at. Why? Because you get immediate feedback.

Say I have a four-stage light - ultra-low, low, medium, high - and it starts off on low, and I wish to step through to ultra-low. With the forward clicky in order to progress to the next level I've got to tap the light on, release, and back on again within a certain time frame. With the reverse clicky, once on, I can tap a partial at at will; getting the "tap" down pat seems easier with the reverse clicky, one hardly needs to think about it.


```
Forward
momentary (low)
momentary (medium)
momentary (high)
full click (ultra-low)
Reverse
click (low)
partial (medium)
partial (high)
partial (ultra-low)
```
Advancing levels with both styles require the same number of presses and on paper the action seems similar, but I think most users will find the action different for one reason: Advancing levels with both styles require the same number of presses and on paper the action seems similar, but I think most users will find the action different for one reason: In the case of the reverse clickie, the light remains on the entire time. The user gets immediate feedback on the new level without a period of "dark" in-between. This alone likely makes it easier for users new to clicky user interfaces to deal with output stage switching.

I like both, on appropriate lights, but if I could have only one style I would want the forward clicky as it gives me one additional feature - momentary on capability.


----------



## success44 (Sep 3, 2012)

*Reverse vs forward clicky power option???*

I've searched... Could someone briefly explain the difference?
Thanks
James


----------



## JohnnyBravo (Sep 3, 2012)

*Re: Reverse vs forward clicky power option???*

Welcome to the club! This may help: http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb...ease-explain-forward-clicky-vs-reverse-clicky


----------



## success44 (Sep 3, 2012)

Thanks. I used the search on tapatalk on my iPhone and could find that thread. I found it using my desktop. Crazy


----------



## momoarigato (Nov 21, 2015)

I have a new question for this old thread. Some lights have a battery "lockout" feature to prevent parasitic battery drain when the light is off. I thought I read somewhere that a forward clicky does the same thing, essentially. Is this true? If so, that would definitely affect my purchase decision.


----------



## dc38 (Nov 21, 2015)

momoarigato said:


> I have a new question for this old thread. Some lights have a battery "lockout" feature to prevent parasitic battery drain when the light is off. I thought I read somewhere that a forward clicky does the same thing, essentially. Is this true? If so, that would definitely affect my purchase decision.



A lockout feature is inherent throught the way the circuit is completed. If ther is no anodizing on the threads, chances are no lockout. If threads are anodized up to the edge of the tube, it may be lockoutable. A switch is essentially a "lockout" regardless of forward or reverse clicky. A true lockout is basically any secondary breaking of the circuit contacts to reduce the chance of accidental activation.


----------



## momoarigato (Nov 21, 2015)

Thanks, dc38! Much obliged.


----------



## bykfixer (Nov 21, 2015)

I have a light that when you press the button all the way in nothing happens.
When you release the button it turns on.
I always figured that's reverse clicky.

In another light I have when you push in the button it turns on high. When you release the button it swiches to low.
Push button again it turns back to high, release and it turns off. 
I always figured that as a foward/reverse clicky.

Yet another light, when you push in the button it turns on low. Release and it stays on. Push again, and it stays on until I release it, then it turns off. Repeat fast enough and it goes to high.
I always considered that a forward clicky.

Eh, could be wrong about the names though.


----------



## dc38 (Nov 22, 2015)

bykfixer said:


> I have a light that when you press the button all the way in nothing happens.
> When you release the button it turns on.
> I always figured that's reverse clicky.
> 
> ...



Sounds like first is correct, third is correct...surefire? The second is most definitely a led lenser lol...and yes, forward clicky with different kind of mechanism


----------



## DellSuperman (Nov 22, 2015)

bykfixer said:


> Yet another light, when you push in the button it turns on low. Release and it stays on. Push again, and it stays on until I release it, then it turns off. Repeat fast enough and it goes to high.
> I always considered that a forward clicky.



This sounds like a forward clicky with multi-mode driver. 
When you toggle the switch fast enough, it will cycle through the modes.


----------



## bykfixer (Nov 23, 2015)

Reverse is on a Nite Ize mini mag clicky, a Coleman camper/tac light and a Lux-Pro LP 470.

2nd is a P7

3rd is a G2x Pro and a Scorpion ten tapped to lo/hi.


----------

